# Healthy eating and living in Dubai



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I have lived here for two years now and have yet to find a proper health food and/or supplement shop. Does anyone know of any little gems? I am not talking about the Organic Café and Shop on SZR (doesn't even serve veg juice in its café and thinks that organic pizza is what health-conscious consumers want). Ripe has a good range but limited on delivery and I have no transport. I am looking for things like coconut milk yoghurt, chia seeds, probiotics, etc. Pretty hard core healthy stuff I suppose. Or will I have to wait a few years for this stuff to be available here?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

StewartC said:


> I have lived here for two years now and have yet to find a proper health food and/or supplement shop. Does anyone know of any little gems? I am not talking about the Organic Café and Shop on SZR (doesn't even serve veg juice in its café and thinks that organic pizza is what health-conscious consumers want). Ripe has a good range but limited on delivery and I have no transport. I am looking for things like coconut milk yoghurt, chia seeds, probiotics, etc. Pretty hard core healthy stuff I suppose. Or will I have to wait a few years for this stuff to be available here?


Hi,
We went to the Friday market in Safa park a few weeks ago and came across a good range of small, local companies that supply the sort of things you mention.
It might be worth a trip for you one Friday - to see who supplies what!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Geant Ibn Battuta does the chia seeds amongst other health stuff at the back of the store. Buy yourself a good juicer and do your own juices...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw a Holland & Barrett opening up in the new shopping centre off Al Wasl towards Dubai Mall. They may have some of the stuff you're looking for.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I saw a Holland & Barrett opening up in the new shopping centre off Al Wasl towards Dubai Mall. They may have some of the stuff you're looking for.


There's already one in Dubai mall Lower Ground, near HSBC.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I stick to the tasty low cal diets like KFC, Applebee's, TGIF, Chili's, Fuddruckers, Ruby Tuesday, Tony Roma's ...... The list goes on.


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

You should try the Change Initiative on Sheikh Zayed Road. You could get to it form the metro. Take Sharaf DG station - it's a pretty good walk. Could take a taxi from metro. I was able to find my Kava Tea - which is even hard to find in the states.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I read in 7 Days this week that Choitrams now has a range of organic foods, which seem to be highly accredited by various bodies.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> I stick to the tasty low cal diets like KFC, Applebee's, TGIF, Chili's, Fuddruckers, Ruby Tuesday, Tony Roma's ...... The list goes on.


Hmm. Could save a fortune by not requiring a pension...


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

The organic store on SZR sells both coconut yoghurt and chia seeds. And goat keffir. And raw butter.

Holland and Barrett does juices including veggie juices. There is one in DM


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> I stick to the tasty low cal diets like KFC, Applebee's, TGIF, Chili's, Fuddruckers, Ruby Tuesday, Tony Roma's ...... The list goes on.


Yep, same here... Hardrock cafe should not be omitted, in addition to the the many new burger joints that have recently flown over from the US....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

celticcavegirl said:


> The organic store on SZR sells both coconut yoghurt and chia seeds. And goat keffir. And raw butter.
> 
> Holland and Barrett does juices including veggie juices. There is one in DM


Organic store on szr definitely doesn't sell coconut milk yoghurt, maybe coconut flavour dairy yoghurt, which is different. Packaged juices are of little value, healthwise.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

the only coconut yoghurt i've seen here is cocoyogo. she sells at the ripe market. no website but FB page is https://www.facebook.com/CoCoYoGo

it is good stuff for sure but expensive in my book.

i get my probiotics at good health. they are all over the place but one in marina mall and moe.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

sammylou said:


> the only coconut yoghurt i've seen here is cocoyogo. she sells at the ripe market. no website but FB page is https://www.facebook.com/CoCoYoGo
> 
> it is good stuff for sure but expensive in my book.
> 
> i get my probiotics at good health. they are all over the place but one in marina mall and moe.


reading all this I sometimes wonder how we survived the last years without coconut milk yoghurt or probiotics 

why does healthy eating and living imply the need of such stuff....its not even close to local/organic....


----------

